# Picking a bow



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been rifle hunting for about 4 years. I love to hunt and I want to head down the road of archery hunting now. I am looking for some places that I might be to go shoot some bows and have someone help me out in getting set up. I also was wondering with being a first time bow buyer would you recommend new or used. I live in Utah County and any info would be great.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I would be willing to meet you at Jakes archery and be your guide. I am there almost all the time anyway.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You should take North Slope up on his offer. He's a sharp man and knows his stuff. But don't walk out of there with a bow in your hand. Take your time. Shoot every bow you can and make sure you don't just shoot compounds. Meantime, read, read, read. The Net's loaded with info.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> You should take North Slope up on his offer. He's a sharp man and knows his stuff. But don't walk out of there with a bow in your hand. Take your time. Shoot every bow you can and make sure you don't just shoot compounds. Meantime, read, read, read. The Net's loaded with info.


 First thing is to find your draw length and then we can go from there. A used bow might be a great option, but we need to know you draw length. Shoot every bow you can get your hands on and then buy one.


----------



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

Where is Jake's Archery? I would be cool with that. I work out of town from Monday to Thursday and I am back on the weekends.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

kdrob211 said:


> Where is Jake's Archery? I would be cool with that. I work out of town from Monday to Thursday and I am back on the weekends.


Jakes is in Orem just off 800 south and state. P.M. when your ready.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Jakes will treat you well.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I hunt from a tree stand, so this is how I pick a bow, 

Get all bows in the running lined up,

1-Shoot them all once or twice if uncertain,
2-Take remaining bows out side and on roof,
3-Drop them off roof one at a time in different spots,
4-Go down and inspect them,
5-the one still in one piece is the winner
6-Tell the salesman "I will take that one, but I want it right out of the box".

Happy Bowhunting.


----------



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

how do I contact you northslope when I am ready to look at bows?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

north slope said:


> kdrob211 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Jake's Archery? I would be cool with that. I work out of town from Monday to Thursday and I am back on the weekends.
> ...


Hint.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Right over there next to my name there is a little button that says pm. Click that button and it will let you send a private massage to me. Then the whole world and freaks (like Hogan) won't read the message.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

If you decide to buy used let me know. I have a very nice Mathews Q2 I might be willing to sell. Good luck!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

north slope said:


> Right over there next to my name there is a little button that says pm. Click that button and it will let you send a private massage to me. Then the whole world and freaks (like Hogan) won't read the message.


Its a secret, shshshhshshhshsshsh


----------

